# catfish trap



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

Can u a use catfish trap in Alabama wanting to buy the throats for a homemade trap


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

pigman25 said:


> Can u a use catfish trap in Alabama wanting to buy the throats for a homemade trap


 yes. I think you can have 3. Have to be registered and be tagged / numbered


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> yes. I think you can have 3. Have to be registered and be tagged / numbered


Try'n is right. You'll have to go to the local probate office or fish and game to get tags. Get caught without them properly tagged and the GW is not gonna have a sense of humor about it...


----------



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

OK thanks guys


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

There was a thread on this few weeks ago might look for it. I had a bunch of regs and places to get traps and parts


----------



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

I order my catfish throat


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Post up a pic of your finished trap when you get it made!


----------

